# Who's Going?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

51 days till the convention in Kansas City 

Who is going to be there?

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ... I'm going...

If it's OK... I'll ride with you..


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

It's better you two ride together than follow each other, we know how well that works on a layout..... 

I plan to be there, probably Friday and Saturday


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 01 May 2011 01:28 PM 
It's better you two ride together than follow each other, we know how well that works on a layout..... 

I plan to be there, probably Friday and Saturday 
Becarefull Uppy....We have Magic Wands now and I got a smoking deal on Eye of Newt and Stan downloaded a book of incantations. Your RR can be in troulbe and we don't have to be in the state. 

JJ


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Guess not that many are going to the BTS with this so close on the tail of the BTS


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 
Martha and I will be there. 
Dennis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, 
Several members of the Georgia Garden Railway Society will make this year's convention. Looking forward to it!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also will be attending but will stay off the Road till after JJ and Stan arrive







. Will be looking forward to seeing some familiar faces again. Later RJD


----------



## Terry Jackson (Jan 4, 2008)

Wanda and I are going also. Staying at the Red Roof Inn.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, since it's practically in my back yard (so to speak) I'll definitely be there most of the convention! I'm looking forward to seeing all of you guys!


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

My son & I will be arriving Mon nite, looking forward to meeting many of you that have helped me out with ideas & solutions over the years.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I can't go, I haveta stay here and DEMAND pictures! 

Have a great time! 

John


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope someone comes up with a night to get together at one of the motel/hotels. Later RJD


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

I will be arriving Wednesday afternoon and staying at the Pear Tree Inn in Overland Park through Saturday.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

tell everyone to have your MLS badge on and /or club badges etc. this way we can spot you.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Reba & I will be there all week staying at the Red Roof Inn.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe I should go put my MLS bage in my car tonight so I don't forget it. 

JJ


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Just mail it to Stan so he can bring it for [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Where can the MLS badge be found? 
Dennis


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

They should supply you one when you register. Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

RJD; 

I think Shad mentioned that badges are no longer being produced, but I'd be happy to be wrong in this case. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thas's sad









JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Never mind. Wrong thread.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

well if they do not provide the badge I guess I can use one from years passed.







. Of course I may just use my freebee that Dwight gave me when I became a Steam aholic







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like we have about 18 to 20 MLSers coming to the convention. 

JJ 

PS It's about 35 days till the convention


----------

